# International schools for ESL students?



## nak (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi and Happy new year to all of you !!
I am going to move in Singapore next year. My husband is already there working. We have two boys, 6 and 8. They don't speak English so I am interested of finding an international school that would provide them a strong English as a Second Language program. I' ve already visited the Overseas Family School and the One World International School at East Coast ( where my husband lives ). I am a little disappointed from the reviews I read in the net for OFS ( "huge"," chaotic"," cares only for the profit"...). One World seemed nice but I am not sure if the small number of students in a class ( often the students of 2 Year classes -eg.year5 and6- attend the curriculum at the same room!) is a good thing... I also visited Chatsworth East but I was not impressed of the facilities.. What about the Canadian International School? Any opinion or experience you have will help a lot!!!:confused2::


----------

